# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Other security software  >  Deep Freeze

## Ultima Weapon

Homepage



*                                 Deep Freeze is the standard in bulletproof disk protection*
                                   Deep Freeze instantly protects and preserves baseline computer configurations. No matter what changes a user makes to a workstation, simply restart to eradicate all changes and reset the computer to its original state - right down to the last byte. Expensive computer assets are kept running at 100% capacity and technical support time is reduced or eliminated completely. The result is consistent trouble-free computing on a truly protected and parallel network, completely free of harmful viruses and unwanted programs. 
                                    While Deep Freeze provides bulletproof protection, its non-restrictive approach also improves user productivity and satisfaction. Placing no restrictions on a user's ability to access all system resources, users avoid the frustration of downtime due to software conflicts, operating system corruption, virus attacks, and many other problems. Users are always assured of computers that are consistently operable and available. 
                                    Deep Freeze is currently available in two editions for Windows: Standard and Enterprise. Each edition has been designed with features and capabilities to suit the needs of any environment. Mac OS X, Linux, and  Windows Server editions are also available.
                                                                                                                                                                                   Deep Freeze Standard is changing the way IT Professionals protect small multi-user environments. Simple, robust, and cost effective, Deep Freeze Standard is ideal for computing environments with 10 or less workstations or for environments that don't require central management or control.
*Absolute Protection*Guarantees 100% workstation recovery on restartProvides password protection and complete securityProtects multiple hard drives and partitions*Integration and  Compatibility*Supports multiple hard drives and partitionsSupports multi-boot environmentsCompatible with Fast User SwitchingSupports SCSI, ATA, SATA, and IDE hard drivesSingle install for Windows 95, 98, ME, 2000, XP and VistaSupports FAT, FAT32, NTFS, basic and dynamic disksLocalized in five languages: English, French, German,  Spanish and Japanese*Deployment Options*Offers silent install option for rapid network deploymentProvides option to deploy on multiple workstations as part  of a master image                                                                                                                                                                                                                Building on the power of Deep Freeze Standard, Deep Freeze Enterprise offers centralized deployment and enhanced flexibility options for customizable management of large computing environments.
*Security and Control*Encrypt all components with a unique Customization CodePreset multiple passwords to be used on a workstation or via the Command Line Control with varying activation and expiration datesGenerate encrypted One Time or One Day PasswordsDisable keyboard and mouse during maintenance periods or on  demandBoot Control window provides ability for immediate reboot*Configuring Options*Create customized installation files using the  Configuration AdministratorPre-select Frozen Drives and selectively Freeze or Thaw  fixed drivesSchedule automatic Restart/Shutdown timesRestart computer on LogoffSchedule idle shutdowns or restarts after a preset length of time   that the workstation has been inactiveSchedule Thawed Maintenance periods to perform Windows updates through the Internet or a SUS/WSUS server or run a custom batch file to update your antivirus definitionsSchedule Send Message tasks*Flexibility Options*Create a ThawSpace on a workstation that can be used to  store programs, save files, or make permanent changesSpecify the size and file system of the ThawSpace (up to  100GB using NTFS)Use Stealth Mode to hide the Deep Freeze system tray iconOverride ongoing maintenance periods*Interoperability Options*Use Deep Freeze Command Line Control Utility (DFC) to  manage Deep Freeze deployment remotely via command line interfaceDFC included in Workstation/Seed installationsIntegrate Deep Freeze protection into any Desktop  Management Solution capable of executing command line controlManage Deep Freeze protection through the LANDesk® native  console with Deep Freeze plug-in for LANDesk®Enhanced Novell compatibility during Maintenance*Action Files*Create XML-based Deep Freeze Action Files to interact with  other programs via the Deep Freeze ConsoleAdministrators will be able to create, edit, download and  share Action Files with other users through Faronics Labs*Enterprise** Console*Schedule restart, shutdown, Wake-On-LAN, Freeze, Thaw and Thaw Locked tasks dynamically to take place once or on a regular basisScheduled tasks run even when Deep  Freeze Console is closedChange maintenance and restart/shutdown schedules on the  flyPower-on workstations using Wake-on-LAN technology Use Workstation Seed for workstation communication and  installationManage workstations easily with User Defined GroupsQuickly populate multiple groups or sub-groups with smart  automatic filters or import groups from Active DirectoryUpdate all pre-existing installation files automaticallyInvoke system maintenance on demand with “Thaw Locked” mode*Expanded Network Options* Communicate with workstations over a  LAN, WAN, or combinationSupport for multiple portsInstantly send notification messages to workstationsCheck  for software updates and upgrade Deep Freeze installations on demand with the  most recent releasesPowerful and secure, Deep Freeze is a robust software solution that offers protection and security for all computing environments.

----------

